# Appendix 2



## tristramshandy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi

Regarding UK Spouse Visas. I understand the main form VAF4A needs to be completed online, but I'm confused about Appendix 2 (financial requirements). Some posters suggest you need to download Appendix 2 and complete it by hand (to be submitted with the rest of the documents on application). The webpage with the pdf download, though, states that both forms are 'for North Korea only'. So is Appendix 2 completed online or by hand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

tristramshandy said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding UK Spouse Visas. I understand the main form VAF4A needs to be completed online, but I'm confused about Appendix 2 (financial requirements). Some posters suggest you need to download Appendix 2 and complete it by hand (to be submitted with the rest of the documents on application). The webpage with the pdf download, though, states that both forms are 'for North Korea only'. So is Appendix 2 completed online or by hand?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Appendix 2 is printed and completed by hand. I just looked it up and you're right, it says North Korea Only next to appendix 2 which is confusing. 

It looks exactly like the one I filled out for my application so you should be fine to use it but if this is incorrect please someone else jump on the thread!

Good luck!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey,

It's all now have been changed. You complete the application online, including sponsors financial information and then the sponsor has to post all the supporting documents to Sheffield.

That Appendix 2 and VAF4A forms are for North Korea, as they don't have access to external media, especially any British official websites.


----------



## tristramshandy (Apr 23, 2015)

*What's scanned and what's sent to Sheffield*

Still a little confused. I have the pdf from VFS Global in front of me from this country's VFS website (link below). According to this, documents for scanning include 'Employment Evidence', 'Financial Documents' (the list includes bank books), 'Educational Evidence' (for a spousal visa I think this only means the English test result which is include in the list), 'Sponsor Evidence' (Sponsor Passport, Proof of Accommodation, Sponsor Financial documents, Proof of Relationship (the list includes Marriage Certificate), TB and Appendix 2. This suggests nothing needs to be posted to Sheffield anymore, it is all now scanned and sent electronically. Is this correct?

http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/southkorea/pdf/Annex-A.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's a new procedure and only scanned documents are sent electronically to Sheffield.


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

emu77 said:


> Appendix 2 is printed and completed by hand. I just looked it up and you're right, it says North Korea Only next to appendix 2 which is confusing.
> 
> It looks exactly like the one I filled out for my application so you should be fine to use it but if this is incorrect please someone else jump on the thread!
> 
> Good luck!


When did the procedure to fill in Appendix 2 online begin? My wife applied in May, and we filled Appendix 2 out using a PDF Editor and and then printed it off, signed it, and sent it to Sheffield in the post with everything else.

It didn't say North Korea only when we downloaded it


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> When did the procedure to fill in Appendix 2 online begin? My wife applied in May, and we filled Appendix 2 out using a PDF Editor and and then printed it off, signed it, and sent it to Sheffield in the post with everything else.
> 
> It didn't say North Korea only when we downloaded it


No idea when it changed, must have been very recently! I applied in April and it didn't say North Korea Only then either. There seems to be a big push to start sending scanned documents now so I guess it was inevitable it would all be done online.


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

emu77 said:


> No idea when it changed, must have been very recently! I applied in April and it didn't say North Korea Only then either. There seems to be a big push to start sending scanned documents now so I guess it was inevitable it would all be done online.


Yeah makes sense. We downloaded the Appendix 2 form when we originally started putting it all together in April, I worried for a moment that they might have changed the procedure in between us downloading it, and when we acttually applied on May 9th, but I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing, they have the form with the documents we posted to Sheffield so I' sure it will be fine (this whole process makes you paranoid about everything!)


----------



## emu77 (Mar 3, 2017)

AndyJD said:


> Yeah makes sense. We downloaded the Appendix 2 form when we originally started putting it all together in April, I worried for a moment that they might have changed the procedure in between us downloading it, and when we acttually applied on May 9th, but I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing, they have the form with the documents we posted to Sheffield so I' sure it will be fine (this whole process makes you paranoid about everything!)


If they had changed it hopefully someone would have informed you, either the third party provider who does your biometrics or UKVI, but I guess none of that is a guarantee! However I think it's been a recent change as most people who have applied already seem to have been using the printed pdf form. I know what you mean about the paranoia! I'm being driven crazy by all the different processing times for people! It makes me question everything I submitted and it's horrible.


----------



## TSRHM (Sep 28, 2016)

WHAT?? confused after reading this. USA to Uk! We have filled out the VAF4A form online but there is no Appendix 2 online form from what i can see. You still have to print that one off select what CAT you are applying under and submit all evidence by mail. (which is what I'm in the process of doing)


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

No more Appendix 2 form mate. Just fill the online form and apply. That's all you have to do.


----------



## TSRHM (Sep 28, 2016)

ok well i have completely filled out the Visa Application form online (not sent it yet) there is nothing covering financial requirements, or CAT or Accommodation on the online form. SO basically all what would have been appendix 2 is not on the online form that i filled out! So I'm super confused as i know everyone is saying its all online but i can only see what would have been the main application VAF4A. There is nothing covering what would have been in the Appendix 2 online! HELP lol


----------



## Shay9 (Jun 27, 2017)

TSRHM said:


> ok well i have completely filled out the Visa Application form online (not sent it yet) there is nothing covering financial requirements, or CAT or Accommodation on the online form. SO basically all what would have been appendix 2 is not on the online form that i filled out! So I'm super confused as i know everyone is saying its all online but i can only see what would have been the main application VAF4A. There is nothing covering what would have been in the Appendix 2 online! HELP lol


I would still send the appendix 2 form in my opinion (especially if you haven't given any financial or accommodation info yet), I also have not seen any update online about the appendix 2, if they don't need it they can disregard it. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Have you given sponsors details online? Yes
Have you ticked what category you're applying under? Yes
Have you given sponsor's income/employment details? Yes

Chill out! You've given all the information what was asked in an Appendix 2 form, if there was one. It's got changes recently (not sure when but I'd guess after April?), so applicants thinks that you still got to fill it by hand. 

Or you could call and clarify this with UKVI information line spending £1.50 per minute : )


----------



## TSRHM (Sep 28, 2016)

Have you given sponsors details online? Yes
Have you ticked what category you're applying under? Yes
Have you given sponsor's income/employment detaisl? Yes

Actually NO the online form I filled out didn't ask for any of these details. Nothing the appendix 2 would cover was on there! I have filled out the appendix 2 and sending it with it! Until I see the change on the online form I think is safer to do this! Thanks though for the replies !


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

_Outside the UK
You must apply online from outside the UK. You must also complete Appendix 2.

There’s a different way to apply in North Korea.

In the UK_

The above is copied from the Family Visa: apply, extend or switch website; applying as partner or spouse; how to apply section.

https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa/partner-spouse

You DO need to complete Appendix 2


----------



## TSRHM (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes I figured as much as I went on gov.uk and read and read and read lol Filled out the online form and finished filling out the appendix 2 by hand today. Just a few more things to gather and ready to finally get this visa started!! Thanks for clearing up the confusion!


----------



## billyrid (Feb 26, 2018)

Regarding the Appendix 2, does this have to be signed, because I cannot find anywhere for a signature.


----------

